# AIO WaKü auf 2080S von KFA2



## PerryDasSchnabeltier (24. August 2021)

Moin Leute,

Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken einer AIO für meine GPU. Aktuell habe ich auf meiner CPU eine H100i  von Corsair und bin damit sehr zufrieden!
Beim zocken fällt mir aber immer wieder auf das meine GPU relativ warm wird und ich dachte mir eine WaKü dafür könnte es regeln nach einer kurzen Recherche habe ich gesehen das es auch für gpus eine AIO Lösung gibt. Ich bin mir jedoch unsicher. Passt eine AIO für eine 2080 auch auf eine 2080S? Ist es entscheidend von welchem Hersteller die Karte ist? Gibt es da Empfehlungen aus der Community? Traumhaft wäre wenn es eine bereits vorbefüllt geben würde.

Mein System:
KFA2 RTX2080 SUPER
I7 9700K
16 GB CRUCIAL BALLISTIX TACTICAL RGB 3000
MSI Z390 TOMAHAWK


----------



## IICARUS (24. August 2021)

Das kann man nicht allgemein sagen, da jeder Kühler für bestimmte Grafikkarten hergestellt wurden. Selbst ein Kühler, der für eine 2080 hergestellt wurde, könnte auf einer Super nicht mehr passen. Da es bereits ausreicht, dass ein Kondensator oder sonstiges Bauteil sich von der Position geändert hat. Auf einer Kombiliationsliste muss daher auch exakt deine Grafikkarte mit vorhanden sein. In so einem Fall ist es besser sich in Kontakt mit dem Hersteller des Kühlers in Verbindung zu setzen um zu fragen, ob auch ein Kühler der 2080 Grafikkarte, auf der Super passen wird.

Alphacool hat da einiges in Programm, daher mal dort schauen und ggf. mal nachfragen. Aber es wird schwer, da eine AIO-Lösung sehr aufwändig mit dem Umbau der Grafikkarte ist und es nicht allzu viele Angebote dazu gibt. Ansonsten müsste halt ein custom Loop her, was aber nicht günstig ausfallen würde.

Für manche exotische Karten ist es sogar schwer überhaupt ein Wasserkühler zu bekommen, ganz von einer AIO-Lösung abgesehen.
Es kommt noch dazu, das sich Hersteller vermehrt auf aktuelle Grafikkarten Modelle konzentrieren und ältere Modelle daher im Auslauf sind und ggf. nicht mehr hergestellt werden.

Habe jetzt zwar nicht danach gesucht, aber ich denke da wirst du sogar Glück haben müssen ein Kühler für ein custom Loop zu finden.
Eine Lösung als AIO wirst du bestimmt nicht finden.


----------



## PerryDasSchnabeltier (24. August 2021)

Also würde es deiner Meinung nach so oder so auf eine Custom WaKü hinauslaufen? 

Auf alle Fälle danke für die schnelle und präzise Antwort. Bin in dem Thema nicht so sehr bewandert!


----------



## Shinna (24. August 2021)

Wenn Du nach einer AIO bzw. einem Block suchst, dann schau auch nach Galax als Marke. KFA2 ist der neue Markenname was halt ehemals Gaalax war. Zumindest in den USA und Asien sind die Karten relativ verbreitet, im Gegensatz zu Europa. Suche dann auch nach der genauen Bezeichnung. AFAIK haben zBsp. die HOF(Hall of Fame) Modelle gerne mal ein anderes PCB.


----------

